
The story barely reported by Indian media - satyajeet23
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-44280188
======
Nomentatus
We'll get there - it's getting harder and harder to distinguish ads and
stories. "Around the web" panels specialize in creating just this confusion.

------
Marysville
They made a mistake by releasing all the stings together. They should have
released a few first so other players can pounce upon in a hurry to tweet.
That would have atleast got the discussion started.

Infact "Economic Times" (part of Times Group, who's CEO was in the sting) did
happen to write about it and later deleted it.

